# Need One More For The Bud Light



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

We need one more to fish the Bud Light inshore tournament next weekend. All exspenes will be split 3 ways. Must have own reels. We will be fishing on a 2009 22' Blazer Bay with 250 Suzuki. If interested please pm me or Fisheye48 and we can go over more of the details.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

:bump :bump:bump


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

heck of an offer right here!


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *fisheye48 (6/21/2009)*:bump :bump:bump




I would love to fish with you guys for some inshore stuff.what do you estimate the cost at?


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Man, I wish I could fish this weekend. 

Best of luck, Chase and Jason. Hope yall bring it all home.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

thanks curtis!!! 

WE STILL NEED ONE MORE!!!!!:letsdrink


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *fisheye48 (6/22/2009)*thanks curtis!!!
> 
> 
> 
> WE STILL NEED ONE MORE!!!!!:letsdrink




Me me pick me


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Got a couple interested but no definites.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

bump


----------

